# Rainy Day 8 point



## Dutch

I wanted to share this buck I killed Sunday AM, while it was washing the frogs out from under the stand.

Going to have a European mount done.


----------



## wvdawg

Oh yeah - that one is worth getting wet for!  Congrats!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

congrats


----------



## seeker

Well done.  That's going to make a nice trophy.


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

Nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## marknga

He will be a great euro mount. Nice buck!


----------



## Dutch

Got my mount back.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Nice buck & great euro!


----------



## Broken Tine

Great looking buck!  Way to wait out the weather.  Not having to worry about rainy day hunts this year!  Mount is awesome. Love the aged wood plaque.


----------



## Milkman

Congrats !!!!!


----------

